

Grocery Arrival Excitement? - bensummers
http://blog.unixdaemon.net/cgi-bin/blosxom.pl/2010/01/13#grocery_arrival_excitement

======
bensummers
They didn't even wait before they had a minimum viable product!

------
mahmud
Cool story. I am guess the $SUPERMARKET is Giant ;-)

